# Is fortson that big of a problem to the offense



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i mean he has too many DNP's...after a tough effort against the Spurs you wouldn't think he would get a DNP against the Rockets. I think old Nelson thinks he is alot smarter than he really is.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't understand Nelson at all on this topic. When Yao was
scoring at will in the 1st half it was because he was getting post
position so deep that he was getting very easy shots.

Williams was trying to keep him out but was not able to do it.
Once Ming got the ball he could shoot right over the top of
Scott Williams.

How can you not put Fortson in the game to deny him that
great position in the low post? Yes once Yao gets the ball he will
be able to shoot over Fortson but the same was true of Williams.
At least put a guy in there who will force him out farther from the
basket and make the shot more difficult.

Fortson has earned more time every game that he has played but
Nelson just does not give him any time on the floor. I realize that
there just are not alot of minutes available but when you are
getting pushed around under the basket and you are getting
outrebounded than Fortson is the answer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Eddy should have rightfully been in over Dan. Najera held his own, and didn't allow Yao to continue his torrid place like he did against....who was guarding him?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

A couple of Rocket fans i know asked me why wasnt Fortson in the game yesterday and i couldnt have an answer

i can understand not putting him over najera 
so put him over bradley ..no excuse for why Fortson wasnt in that game....they were outrebounded by Houston he should have been in the game...i did not understand that yesterday why he never did get a minute of action

I honestly do not know what nelson is thinking half the time


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Defense is Fortson's Problem. Who cares now that you got Scott.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Defense is Fortson's Problem. Who cares now that you got Scott.


Actually Fortsons is pretty darn good at his defense skills. He is pretty consistent about his defense and one of the clubs best defenders. A very good rebounder, and if you gave him a full 40 mins of playing time I bet he could rebound about 20 rebounds.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Fortsons is pretty darn good at his defense skills. He is pretty consistent about his defense and one of the clubs best defenders. A very good rebounder, and if you gave him a full 40 mins of playing time I bet he could rebound about 20 rebounds.


Actually that's always been the knock against fortson, he grabs rebounds, but never blocks shots or steals the ball. He is known league wide as a poor defender.

He isn't even the 3rd best defender on the mavericks. He just rebounds, sets screens, and takes cheap shots. That's all he has ever done. He is not a good defender.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually that's always been the knock against fortson, he grabs rebounds, but never blocks shots or steals the ball. He is known league wide as a poor defender.
> ...


The dude is 6'8, a very under sized center. He is a decent defender and defended shaq well on the last game they had. 

If the guy had 3 more inches added to him he would be the teams best defender next to Finley. He seriously needs more mins to the team and I have no clue why Nelson isn't giving it to him. He seems to be consistent in his games. He just needs more minutes.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> The dude is 6'8, a very under sized center. He is a decent defender and defended shaq well on the last game they had.
> ...


He usually played PF, he was always a poor defender at GS. He doesn't even try to get his hands up when people drive on him. He almost never swipes at the ball and seems to get lost real easy on fakes. Walker is a better defender, as is jamison and finely.

I don't care at this point though, you think he's a good defender that's your business.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well.. move Fortson and Abdul-Wahad for Brian Grant in offseason... and Jamison for Eddie Jones and a second-round pick...


----------

